# Randomly on my desk



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sitting at my desk after finishing a conference call and noticed what was just to my left.









Keep in mind that I have R2 in my pocket and two of these are generally in my pocket as well. I normally carry the Bactrian and Ocho Lumbri Tyton in a pocket. The frame with the tubes is a very special one in my collection from Bigdh2000 that has a very special meaning behind it. Next is the Duranto Jester, Ocho Lumbri Tyton, Lee Silva modded Maxim, Bactrian and the Toddy made Mule I got from a friend on another forum.

All of these frames have been shot within the last two or three days.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks normal to me


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Durrraaannntoooooooo!


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have a desk at work, but if I did it would be full of all the stuff I love..................................to make me forget I am sitting at a desk.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> Durrraaannntoooooooo!


Shot that one the most today. Put one of the white pouches on it, great combo!


----------

